# monsters of folk



## connerR (Oct 30, 2009)

pretty good band in my opinion. the band is comprised of Conor Oberst, Jim James, M Ward and Mike Mogis, and together they make some pretty epic tunes. my favorites are "Man Named Truth" and "The Sandman, the Brakeman, and Me". 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weei4wtsbP8"]YouTube - Monsters Of Folk - The Sandman, The Brakeman and Me[/ame]


----------



## cailyBear (Dec 11, 2009)

those are my very favorites of the album too!!! : D fuck yeah. I fucking love Monsters of Folk. And Bright eyes.


----------

